
Jupyter Notebooks Can't Fix the Scientific Paper - Vaslo
https://www.oliversherouse.com/2018/04/17/notebooks_arent_papers.html
======
artwr
I tend to agree with the overall sentiment of the article. Jupyter is doing a
tremendous job for reproducibility and easeof sharing.

It does not feel as good for writing though. I like the Rmarkdown [1] files
(successor to latex and sweave) better from that standpoint.

[1] [https://rmarkdown.rstudio.com/](https://rmarkdown.rstudio.com/)

